

Ask HN: Secure and minimalist linux distros? - rob-alarcon

Recently somehow my Credit and Debit card information was stolen (maybe I have some malware in my Win8 machine), I&#x27;m searching for a secure and minimalist linux distro so I can create a VM to do just online transactions over secure Networks (like home). I found this document http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.makeuseof.com&#x2F;tag&#x2F;linux-distros-paranoid-secure-distros-si&#x2F; that talks about LPS, Tails and Surprise!. What do you think?
======
autotravis
I'd say good ole debian would accomplish your goals, but I'll defer to
commenters with more ornate tin-foil hats.

------
rob-alarcon
Look what is on the front page today
[http://goto.ucsd.edu/quark/](http://goto.ucsd.edu/quark/)

------
xSwag
I'm surprised nobody has linked
[http://crunchbang.org/](http://crunchbang.org/)

------
devb0x
just run 2 browsers man

------
hannibal5
Bruce Schneier uses Tails: [https://tails.boum.org/](https://tails.boum.org/)

>Since I started working with Snowden's documents, I have been using GPG,
Silent Circle, Tails, OTR, TrueCrypt, BleachBit, and a few other things I'm
not going to write about.

[http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/05/nsa-how-to-
rema...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/05/nsa-how-to-remain-
secure-surveillance)

